# pasturing



## Cricket (Dec 7, 2012)

Our first experience with pasturing pigs.  Thought they'd be 'housebound' once the snow fell, but they seem to enjoy it as much as the dogs do!


----------



## Royd Wood (Dec 10, 2012)

Great pic - thats a calendar shot - Dec, Jan or Feb


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Dec 10, 2012)

OOH! Fantastic picture! Good on you for letting your piggies out even in the winter. So much better than being cooped up in a barn. They love to be out enjoying fresh air & sunshine even in the snow 

Liz


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 10, 2012)

*What kind of piggies are those?!?! They are so cute!!!! 




PS love your siggy, "let go or be dragged"... I had that happen to me for the first time not too long ago...   *


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Dec 11, 2012)

Looks like a cross between Duroc or Tamworth & GOS or Spotted Polands to me but I may be totally wrong ?

Liz


----------



## Alice Acres (Dec 11, 2012)

That is a gorgeous pig picture!!


----------



## Cricket (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank you all.  They are Tamworth/Berkshire crosses (as in both sets of parents were t/b crosses).  Our boar is Tamworth sow/Berkshire boar.  We are having a blast with them--the electric fencing was a leap for us.  (OMG what if they get out).  Both girls have been out once each, both times a case of food pail on the outside of the fence and stomach ruling body.  Once the screaming dramatics was over, they'd come stand by us for saving.  (We're working on un-bonding with at least one sow--the red food one!)

At the farm I milk at, about the 3rd time I went 'skiing' down the walkway, slamming against cow butts and posts and landing in the gutter, my boss asked me why I didn't just let go.  Didn't know you were supposed to!  Then I saw the 'let go or be dragged' and decided it needed to be my post menopause mantra--beats 'I'm getting too old for this . . . stuff.'!


----------



## Royd Wood (Dec 11, 2012)

Cricket said:
			
		

> They are Tamworth/Berkshire crosses * thats two nice rare breeds in one*
> 
> We're working on un-bonding with at least one sow * no dont stop - just keep bonding to the last minute - nice for them and good for the meat*


----------

